# Wanted: Janitorial faucet



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All, I am trying to source a faucet. What we need is a faucet that is 8" spread, wall mount, with the pail hanger and brace. It also needs to have integrated check valves on the hot and cold. I thought Chicago made one , but I cant seem to find it.


All help is appreciated


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

The Chicago is a 897. Not sure if it has checks.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Try T&S Brass


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Speakman-SC-...ocphy=9003185&hvtargid=pla-275770008418&psc=1


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This one has ceramic cartridges.



https://www.amazon.com/American-Sta...ocphy=9003185&hvtargid=pla-409664631493&psc=1


.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Speakman makes em too


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Speakman makes em too





My first link I posted was a speankan.




.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I heard Speakman makes one....

























:wink: :vs_cool:

Delta makes one with internal checks apparently.

http://www.deltacommercialfaucets.com/ca/products/sink-faucets/28C2383.html


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What did you end up going with?




.


----------

